# 하치마키와 머리띠



## slowlikemolasses

When is it appropriate to use 하치마키 and when is it appropriate to use 머리띠? How do you refer to the iconic Japanese headband? How do you refer to the headband used with traditional ancient hanboks?


----------



## Rance

The word for headband in Korean is 머리띠, so you should use that to refer any headband in general.
Traditional (twisted) Japanese headband can be probably called 하치마키.
Korean men traditionally wore 망건 to hold their hair and wore 갓 on top of it.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Are traditional Japanese headbands know as "twisted 머리띠" in Korea?


----------



## Rance

No.
It's traditional Japanese costume which is not present in Korean culture, hence there is no specific term for it in Korean.
I don't think most Koreans would know what 하치마키 is, hence twisted headband wouldn't ring bell for most.


----------

